# Dog minder or boarding kennel



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We will be moving to Javea later this year, are there any people who board dogs in their own home? when we go on holiday. We have a friendly little Westie, or can anybody recommend a very good, clean and well run boarding kennel nr the Montgo. Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> We will be moving to Javea later this year, are there any people who board dogs in their own home? when we go on holiday. We have a friendly little Westie, or can anybody recommend a very good, clean and well run boarding kennel nr the Montgo. Thank you


Woofers & Friends|Kennels in the North Costa Blanca | Woofers & Friends|

I haven't actually used it, but I know Sam who runs it & she's lovely!!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Beware of Spanish run boarding kennels. Their standards are not necessarily our standards.

A few years ago we put our Westie in one near Benidorm when we went on holiday. When we returned he was very sick. He died 4 months later.

Although the vet agreed that the cause of the illness was an unclean kennel, he was not prepared to take any action for legal reasons.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> Beware of Spanish run boarding kennels. Their standards are not necessarily our standards.
> 
> A few years ago we put our Westie in one near Benidorm when we went on holiday. When we returned he was very sick. He died 4 months later.
> 
> Although the vet agreed that the cause of the illness was an unclean kennel, he was not prepared to take any action for legal reasons.


I am sorry to hear about your little dog, you must have been devastated.
I want to find preferably somebody who looks after little dogs in their own home, or a well run boarding kennel, I love my dog very much and would check either of these before leaving him in their care when we can't take him on holiday. So although it is months in advance I want to start getting recommendations now.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

fergie said:


> I am sorry to hear about your little dog, you must have been devastated.
> I want to find preferably somebody who looks after little dogs in their own home, or a well run boarding kennel, I love my dog very much and would check either of these before leaving him in their care when we can't take him on holiday. So although it is months in advance I want to start getting recommendations now.


Hopefully you will find soon meet others in the same situation as yourself and you can babysit each others' dogs. That happens a lot here. Walking a dog is one of the best ways to meet new friends!


----------



## derfice (Aug 13, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> Beware of Spanish run boarding kennels. Their standards are not necessarily our standards.
> 
> A few years ago we put our Westie in one near Benidorm when we went on holiday. When we returned he was very sick. He died 4 months later.
> 
> Although the vet agreed that the cause of the illness was an unclean kennel, he was not prepared to take any action for legal reasons.


did you find a good boarding kennels ? we are also in el campello and are looking for a recommended kennel to leave our 2 galgo pups for a week. having taken these pups from ASOKA we are well aware of how the spanish (in general) treat animals. any recommendations would be gratefully received.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

derfice said:


> did you find a good boarding kennels ? we are also in el campello and are looking for a recommended kennel to leave our 2 galgo pups for a week. having taken these pups from ASOKA we are well aware of how the spanish (in general) treat animals. any recommendations would be gratefully received.


DO NOT use the one on the N332 just before Benidorm.

Before this incident we used a kennels in Finestrat called Shieldaig. They seemed good but were quite a long way so the next year we used the Spanish ones I mentioned.

Our Westie was sick when we picked him up - that was in the September. He got worse and worse and finally died in January.

This was a few years ago.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

just to add my 2p worth seeing as I am in the business myself

Most kennels/catteries are NOT licenced (we are). All the ones we know of in our own area are not. To be licenced you have to have a report made by your associated vet and have approval from the Ministry of Agriculture & Fisheries as well as the obvious tax registration etc. Out of the blue the Junta can ask to inspect your establishment (which they do believe it or not)

Any nationality run kennels can be bad news - sadly we have seen this with our own experiences. We have had many people come to us that have been to XXX in YYY place (a particular one) where their dog has come home having been bitten after 'playing' with another dog (more like sharing a kennel????) and others who have had poorly dogs. One customer had their dog die as a result of this place not getting the dog seen to while in their care (bloat). 

It really is imperative that you do your homework (as you are doing) and word of mouth is a BIG thing. Go and visit, ask questions and don't be shy - how many times a day are they taken out for a toilet break and how many times a day are they walked/exercised - they are different things but many places will dress it up as the same thing.

Good luck in your search - our furry friends are important to us


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

There is a kennels in our village that isn't licensed, run by Brits. Our dogs have never stayed there even though it is convenient. We use a pet sitter. Many people pet sit for very little money as they see it as a mini holiday to visit other areas. We used to run a pet sitting agency in the UK, and often even now get asked to go back to sit.


----------



## sunshineseeker (Apr 10, 2009)

derfice said:


> did you find a good boarding kennels ? we are also in el campello and are looking for a recommended kennel to leave our 2 galgo pups for a week. having taken these pups from ASOKA we are well aware of how the spanish (in general) treat animals. any recommendations would be gratefully received.


hiya I live in Coveta just outside of Campello and will be moving to El Campello at the end of the month, my family look after my friends dogs and absolutely love walking/petting dogs and always bring them down to Campello to walk along the beach area...However because we are renting a flat we cannot have a pets of our own  I could help you out by looking after the pups in their own environment, kill two birds with one stone the puppies are in their own home and I get to have cuddles and walks.. pm me for more details if you would be interested, i am not a kennel but an animal lover  if not good luck with finding suitable kennels for your babies xxx


----------



## derfice (Aug 13, 2011)

sunshineseeker said:


> hiya I live in Coveta just outside of Campello and will be moving to El Campello at the end of the month, my family look after my friends dogs and absolutely love walking/petting dogs and always bring them down to Campello to walk along the beach area...However because we are renting a flat we cannot have a pets of our own  I could help you out by looking after the pups in their own environment, kill two birds with one stone the puppies are in their own home and I get to have cuddles and walks.. pm me for more details if you would be interested, i am not a kennel but an animal lover  if not good luck with finding suitable kennels for your babies xxx


hi
thanks for your kind offer. we also live in coveta.
we did find a nice place for the girls, but it is near rosales which is 45 minute drive away, so would like to have details of your services. the pups do not like travelling so stay at home care would be great. i cannot pm you as i do not have enough posts but i presume that you could pm me with details ?
look forward to hearing from you.
regards
chris


----------



## sunshineseeker (Apr 10, 2009)

derfice said:


> hi
> thanks for your kind offer. we also live in coveta.
> we did find a nice place for the girls, but it is near rosales which is 45 minute drive away, so would like to have details of your services. the pups do not like travelling so stay at home care would be great. i cannot pm you as i do not have enough posts but i presume that you could pm me with details ?
> look forward to hearing from you.
> ...


hiya not sure if you got my pm, did you sort any thing out with the girls?


----------

